# Vengeance RGB RAM



## Threshold (12. März 2017)

Hallo, Corsair,

ich hab da mal eine Frage bezüglich der Vengeance Arbeitsspeicher Serie, die es ja mit LEDs in blau, rot und weiß gibt.
Ist eine Erweiterung der Serie mit RGB Beleuchtung geplant?


----------



## keinnick (12. März 2017)

Scheinbar "coming soon": VENGEANCE RGB: Stunning RGB, strikingly fast.


----------

